# Is canned fruit safe?



## Fyreflye (Jan 20, 2010)

We would probably all agree that nothing compares to FRESH ingredients, even (or especially?) when it comes to our torts. I am wondering, though, if it would be safe to feed them canned fruits or vegetables? 

I am in serious need of a trip to the grocery store, and this morning found myself without anything within 'Flash's' normal diet except turnip greens (which he HATES, lol). So i opened a small container of cut up peaches, and that was his meal. 

I buy my fruit in water or natural juice, NOT in syrup- it seems to me that the syrup wouldn't be good for anyone, human OR tort. Vegetables are usually canned in water, i just worry about the sugar content of the fruits.

Does anyone else feed 'fast food' like this, on those days when you don't have time to cut up and prepare a meal, or find the cupboards empty?


----------



## terracolson (Jan 20, 2010)

I have had to do canned veggies before....

I would rest ok if i had to do canned peaches cause the cupboard was bare and you guy is begging for food...

You and i both know that we have no real clue whats in canned peaches but a day of "junk food" wont kill em.


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2010)

What kind of tortoise are we talking about? And what age? Most of them shouldn't be getting any fruit at all. A little, mixed in once in a great while won't kill them, but...

I'd rather just skip a day than feed them a meal of nothing but fruit.

Depending on your species and age, this is where the dried grass hay comes in handy. You just store it in a dry container of some sort, like a plastic trash bag, and use as needed. With small torts, I've had good success cutting it up and misting it. It sort of rehydrates and looks like fresh grass again. Just don't leave in there more than a few hours, as I worry about mold. This method works well for introducing it to any new tort and its even better if you mix a very small, but ever increasing, amount into their regular salad. This is how I introduced it years ago, and within a few weeks they would just walk up to the big dry pile and munch away.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 20, 2010)

A better alternative to canned fruit would be frozen fruit. It usually is just the fruit frozen without added sugar or preservatives. 

Danny


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 20, 2010)

In my opinion, no if its preserved in syrup (or some other nasty stuff). Try baby food, it should just be pure whatever veggie or fruit you want and water. (Always read the labels on everything! And stay away from dyes and preservatives)


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 20, 2010)

Also, canned veggies have salt in them. I once rented out a room in my house to a gal I worked with and she kept desert tortoises. She raised all her babies on a product called Veg-All. It was canned vegetables that included green beans, corn and a couple others. There was no salt in this product. I don't recommend it, however her babies looked ok to me. 

I think, if you can't find fresh food for the tortoise, then a manufactured tortoise food would be better than a canned human food. And depending upon the size of your tortoise, Dr. Cosmonaut's and Danny's advice was pretty good.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 20, 2010)

I prefer to use frozen fruit when no fresh is available.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG vegall, I feed it to my boxie when I have no fresh stuff.


----------



## Fyreflye (Jan 21, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> What kind of tortoise are we talking about? And what age? Most of them shouldn't be getting any fruit at all. A little, mixed in once in a great while won't kill them, but...
> 
> I'd rather just skip a day than feed them a meal of nothing but fruit.



Flash is a redfoot tort, about 15 months in age...from what i've read, these guys eat fruit on a regular basis. I usually give him some about twice a week, alternated with veggies and leafy greens.


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2010)

Fyreflye said:


> Roachman26 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of tortoise are we talking about? And what age? Most of them shouldn't be getting any fruit at all. A little, mixed in once in a great while won't kill them, but...
> ...



Oh. Nevermind, proceed with the fruit then.


----------



## robinhoods123 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, It is worth commenting upon the canned 'complete tortoise diets' that are available in pet stores. These are advertised as complete, or almost complete, solutions to all of your tortoise nutrition concerns. Words such as 'scientifically formulated' and 'quality ingredients' are used to describe them. You may think you are safe relying upon such products.


----------

